# View UID / GUID



## zeee (Mar 23, 2006)

Does anyone know how to see your user id (UID) and group id (GID) other than from Active Directory ?

Thanks


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Control Panel/Users & Passwords maybe :4-dontkno


----------



## Wasisnt (Mar 31, 2006)

If you run whoami /user from a command prompt it will tell you your SID. There may be another switch that will tell you other info.


----------

